# Pb technique de l'écran / ch réparateur sur Toulouse



## gosian (23 Février 2004)

Bonjour, 

J'ai un pb sur mon imac G3/233 Mhz : 
Depuis 1 semaine l'écran se mettait à sursauter brièvement accompagné d'un bruit sec, un pb au niveau du tube catodhique et du système d'alimentation de l'écran se profilait. 

Depuis ce week-end, ce pb s'est aggravé car j'avais des écrans noirs accompagné d'une coupure de courant de l'ordi. 
Depuis, quand j'allume il y a comme un court circuit puisqu'au bout de 20 secondes l'alimentation de l'ordi se coupe totalement, l'écran restant toujours noir. 

Je suis allé chez un revendeur/réparateur sur toulouse m'exposant que c un pb d'alimentation au niveau de l'ecran et que la réparation était facturée 300 à 400 euros soit près du prix de l'odri. 

Je n'ai pas d'autre choix que de le réparer car j'ai des données à récupérer, je cherche donc des personnes ayant eu le meme pb et savoir ce que cela leur à couté pour réparer leur machine et aussi connaitre des bonnes adresses de réparateurs mac aux tarifs plus compétitifs sur Toulouse.


----------



## MarcMame (23 Février 2004)

C'est malheureusement à peu près ce que ça peut te couter, où que tu ailles... Un peu moins cher si tu achetes la carte seule et fait la main d'oeuvre toi meme. Seul Apple fourni les pièces détachés et fixe le prix sans concurrence. C'est pareil pour une machine à laver ou une voiture...
Dans ton cas, c'est la THT qui est morte et elle est soudée sur la carte vidéo. Il faut donc changer entièrement cette carte, d'où le prix prohibitif.
Si tu ne veux pas faire la réparation, tu peux toujours récuperer tes données en extrayant le DD pour le remonter dans une autre machine ou dans un boitier externe.


----------

